# New Macro Lens



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Nice pics!

Which lens? And how hard was it to get those pictures?? Lot's of trial and error?


----------



## shrimp? fish? CRABS?!? (Feb 6, 2021)

which lens? I know its to late for this advice but if your using cannon, the standard 15-55mm IS kit lens works for macro well enough,


----------



## shrimp? fish? CRABS?!? (Feb 6, 2021)

shrimp? fish? CRABS?!? said:


> which lens? I know its to late for this advice but if your using cannon, the standard 15-55mm IS kit lens works for macro well enough,


(but then again I'm saying that because I'm not going to get a nice macro glass, so enjoy it!


----------



## Sam the Slayer (Dec 18, 2019)

Greggz said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Which lens? And how hard was it to get those pictures?? Lot's of trial and error?


Thanks! The lens is just a cheap pack of three I got for under $20 online








The oto was nice enough to remain still so that was an easy pic lol. The shrimp was a rascal and kept moving around so that was probably 7-8 pics to get that one. 

Not a photographer by any means


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam the Slayer (Dec 18, 2019)

shrimp? fish? CRABS?!? said:


> which lens? I know its to late for this advice but if your using cannon, the standard 15-55mm IS kit lens works for macro well enough,


The lens is for a smartphone but thank you for the words of wisdom. I do want to get an actual decent digital camera at some point so I will keep that in mind. The type of lens it is is above. A no name brand from what I can tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I have one of those I found when I moved into my dorm room freshman year of college lol. Works great on close (<3 in away) subjects. Super sharp up close


----------

